# DS Game of the Month - December



## shaunj66 (Jan 19, 2007)

*DS Game of the Month - December 2006*

It's back! By popular request, we've decided to bring back the GotM polls.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We have made a few changes to what's included and what isn't, though. For example, we will now only include games that have had a good amount of posts discussing the game in their release threads. We will not include European region dupes, but WILL include Japanese releases, just so you can vote for those quirky Japanese titles that everyone loves but never make it into English.

So,... *What's your pick for Game of the Month for December 2006?*

The poll will close on January 26th. 

I'll have to pick Kirby: Squeak Squad personally. I'm a sucker for decent platformers, and what can I say... It's Kirby (again)


----------



## khan (Jan 19, 2007)

I dunno who to go for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as i have not played a single game excpet for Castlevania on that list and i have not played it since the first couple days when it got dumped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *must play it soon*


----------



## zatelli (Jan 19, 2007)

My vote goes for Castlevania POR, this series has truly been amazing me for than a decade already.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had little hesitation thanks to DQM Joker (US) not having been released yet.


----------



## khan (Jan 19, 2007)

I m not a kirby fan however i have played some games but is this new kirby squad game any good?


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 19, 2007)

Bah, Kirby: Squeak Squad left me extremely disappointed... I had more fun with Amazing Mirror.
Normally, I would vote for Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin, but I'll go wild and go for Dragon Quest Monster: Joker. That game surprised me the most.


----------



## lookout (Jan 19, 2007)

The only one impressive me is Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker....


----------



## lookout (Jan 19, 2007)

There are 6 reply and 59 vote?


----------



## frostfire (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd say Castlevania: POR, although I still can't play it properly on my M3miniSD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Oh well i'll just have to visit my local gameshop and buy a copy lol.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jan 19, 2007)

RAFA NADAL TENNIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## nevixa (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> RAFA NADAL TENNIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



Same for me. Completely new idea of how to play tennis on the DS. Things as Kirby and Castlevania are all Mario-clones for me (and that is NOT a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jax (Jan 19, 2007)

Castlevania for the win! 

Kirby is pretty good too...


----------



## iza (Jan 19, 2007)

i havent been really active in this scene for a couple months (since i got my wii) so i havent even downloaded any of those games yet. i imagine kirby and castlevania are good, but are the posts about Rafa Nadal serious? is it a decent tennis sim?


----------



## SkH (Jan 19, 2007)

*Kirby: Squeak Squad*, I'm love this game, but the others good, too! Just I didn't played with the others too much!


----------



## nevixa (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> i havent been really active in this scene for a couple months (since i got my wii) so i havent even downloaded any of those games yet. i imagine kirby and castlevania are good, but are the posts about Rafa Nadal serious? is it a decent tennis sim?



Yes, I'm very serious. I really like Rafael Nadal tennis sim. There finally is some depth in a game. Although I do think you need to like tennis to like this game.


----------



## spokenrope (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> There are 6 reply and 59 vote?



BOTZ!

Castlevania, clearly, was the best game released in December.  Don't even try to deny it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 19, 2007)

I love rockman and castlevania but I indeed vote for Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin because it is so much fun than new rockman so called exe series which I feel so tired of, heh.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 19, 2007)

i voted for castlevania hope yous do this every month. then out it on the homepage looking something like this.                     

january: castlevania 
feb: mario (or whatever)


----------



## T-hug (Jan 20, 2007)

Vania its not worth listing the rest


----------



## kaspal (Jan 20, 2007)

for me, Castlevania PoR cuts the cake... pretty good gam IMO.


----------



## spengo (Jan 20, 2007)

Is this even a contest? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's no way any of these games even come close to castlevania. Also How can you hate castlevania? What's cooler than pwning zombie with whips and swords! :3 Also I don't see Dead n' Furious on that list - didn't that come out last month too or was it a january release?  That game's pretty entertaining.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 20, 2007)

this is a whitewash!

edit:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also How can you hate castlevania? What's cooler than pwning zombie with whips and swords!


... i can think of something


----------



## Newx (Jan 21, 2007)

Castlevania for me. 7 playable characters is just plain awesome. LOL~


----------



## TheStump (Jan 22, 2007)

we should do a top10 games of 2006 for DS and GBA, i rekon that would be awsome


----------



## natkoden (Jan 22, 2007)

Hiite Utaeru DS Guitar M-06 (J)


----------



## JayceMJ (Jan 22, 2007)

It breaks my heart that the the tragedy of a game Naruto:Shinobi Retsudan got any votes.

If I could vote on 3 It'd be Kirby, Castlevania and Joker. But unfortunately I have to choose and so it goes to Castlevania.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 22, 2007)

Castleviania should be first then Kirby Squeak Squad then DS Guitar, I want a DS Drum now! Castlevania wins...


----------



## OrR (Jan 22, 2007)

QUOTE(natkoden @ Jan 22 2007 said:


> Hiite Utaeru DS Guitar M-06 (J)


Yeah, my favourite, too.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 22, 2007)

Castlevania POR since DQ Monsters: Joker has not been released yet in US or EU.


----------



## Qpido (Jan 22, 2007)

It surprises me that so many have chosen Japanese games as the best game.
I get really bored with stuff I don't understand well.
Except the music games in Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jan 22, 2007)

Castlevania POR even though it was not the quality of a gba-castlevania ....


----------



## MohammadKoush (Jan 23, 2007)

Castlevania POR for mee


----------



## Wanted (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm a bit embarrassed to say I'm playing yu-gi-oh spirit caller more than any of those. Normally a huge Castlevania fan but I think I must be saving it or something.... (can't believe I like yu-gi-oh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Primo (Jan 24, 2007)

I really had a hard time choosing between castlevania and kirby but finally i've made for the vampire hunters.
I love that old supermetroid style.


----------



## sandersvader (Jan 24, 2007)

Castlevania POR was briljant. But I like this Kirby-game  too!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 25, 2007)

Closing date reached!

*Closed*


----------

